

White House petition to protect Tesla from auto dealers close to 100k signatures - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/tesla-white-house-petition-almost-100000-signatures.html

======
DerekL
Does anyone know what legal basis the president could use to preempt state
laws in this case?

------
larrys
"allow Tesla Motors to sell directly to consumers in all 50 states."

I fail to understand why people think that dealers make tons of money selling
cars and "duping" the public (my words, a summary the essence of this story).
Dealers make money doing service, financing and a host of other things. They
will still be needed unless of course Tesla decides to duplicate dealers
everywhere (something that's not going to happen).

~~~
toomuchtodo
Electric vehicles need _drastically_ less service than an internal combustion
vehicle. Brakes every ~100K miles or so, tire rotations every ~10K miles, both
which can be done by almost any shop.

There should very little need for as many dealers as there are now when
electric vehicles start being sold in large numbers.

~~~
larrys
Post warranty repair to correct imperfections and adjustments. A car is still
a mechanical device even if the engine is electric. Recalls also for that
matter. Not arguing whether less but still needed.

Also, one of the things that dealers do is get people to buy. Fixed pricing
doesn't work as well in selling autos which is an emotional purchase. People
need to have an incentive to buy now and a human (with all the bs) can be
helpful with that.

Because the dealership makes a small margin they have actually moved over the
years to mega dealers who are able to sell multiple brands and move tons of
product. My point is simply there isn't that much to wring out of the dealer
system as people think.

------
mtgx
At 98,000, with 2-3 days to go:

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-tesla-
motors...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-tesla-motors-sell-
directly-consumers-
all-50-states/bFN7NHQR?utm_campaign=NA_HQ_June282013_WHpetition.html&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua&elq=181c87a61cd74b7d93c1f7ff7ce1fca8&elqCampaignId=194)

